# Immunisations



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya!

In view of the recent mmr topic, I am going to put up info on where to get info from, what questions you should be asking a private clinic if they are giving separate jabs etc.

This will be done over the next 2-3 weeks.

I am sure you all know, but the the original work and recommendations by Andrew Wakefield were not research based.

Lov

jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Jeanette

I know i have a lot of thinking to do about this and would appreciate all the info i can get on it.

I was going to have the combined one but with all the talk of seperates being done, it makes you think, i do also have a friend who's little girl has Autism, although they cannot directly link it to the MMR (but have in a way) and they have said it is only a matter of time before they know if her little boy has it also.

Scary stuff really.

Anyway thanks Jeanette

Mel
x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Jeanette

That would be great, your a star  xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

not forgotten just a bit busy at mo


----------

